# We're half way to Halloween!



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

YAY! Get yer butts in the garage and get to a-painting! We're half way to Halloween day!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

AAAAHHHH!!!!!the stress!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

HOORAY! I can't wait!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

> AAAAHHHH!!!!!the stress!!!





> HOORAY! I can't wait!


I agree with both of you, but mostly I feel stressed. I really think I am biting off more than I can chew this year. Well, at least I will have fun working on this nervous break down. LOL


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> I agree with both of you, but mostly I feel stressed. I really think I am biting off more than I can chew this year. Well, at least I will have fun working on this nervous break down. LOL


I'm in the same boat..........I hope you don't weigh too much


----------



## kendallizm (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm starting to fix stuff from last year!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

i had a dream about a failed halloween last night....thats bad joo joo


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Unfortunately I wont even be able to think about Halloween until probably August


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes!!!! Halfway point is here!
Just started thinking about my costume and theme but not building anything till mid-summer.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow! time goes so fast!!!!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

The Bloodshed Brothers said:


> i had a dream about a failed halloween last night....thats bad joo joo


I hate when that happens


----------

